

Ask HN: What topic would be fine to create a new HN? - wocp

Well I want to create a new HN, but I don&#x27;t know to talk about.<p>Give me ideas, what do you like? Marketing? Sports? Off-topic?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
wanda
Go to 4chan/reddit, check some boards and see which ones are not only active,
but get a lot of current events and news articles posted.

See, I'd suggest math, but it'd be deader than coinspotter news.

Already have medicine news, financier news, designer news...

So try sports, photography, weapons, fashion...

~~~
samweinberg
I don't think fashion would work well in this context. Image-based sites like
pinterest or we heart it work better for it.

Sports is OP's best bet.

~~~
wocp
I like sports and photography, but as samweinberg said, I think image-based
sites need others functionalities. I need to see more offers, to select the
best one.

------
bitcoinlive
You can create one for gaming related news.

I created HN for
cryptocurrency([http://www.cryptocurrencylive.com/newest](http://www.cryptocurrencylive.com/newest)).
Ping me if you need any technical help:)

~~~
wocp
That's good idea too, well I'm building a clone of HN but in PHP language, it
will be open-source.

